# XML to XML Mapping



## Hennrik34 (18. Mai 2011)

Hi,
was gibt es fuer methoden, techniken etc um ein xml to xml mapping zu realisieren. 

einfach wäre XML --> XSLT --> XML.

Jedoch haben beide xml dokumente ca 4-5000 Felder. Und die formate können sich bei Zeiten auch Ändern. Gibt es iregdnwas dynamisches bei dem ich nur die Felder verknüpfen muss? Es muss keine grafische umsetzung sein. Aber irgendwas besseres als stumpf ein xslt mapping händisch zu erstellen.

danke !!


----------



## Noctarius (18. Mai 2011)

Du kannst doch aus einem Programm ein XSLT erstellen lassen (z.B. mit Velocity) und dann damit das Mapping machen?


----------



## Hennrik34 (18. Mai 2011)

Das werde ich mir mal angucken. Danke!


----------

